

Toughest developer puzzle ever - rohithr
http://toughestdeveloperpuzzleever.com/tdpe2/

======
mbenjaminsmith
The transition from 5 to 6 requires a password. The clues are ample and the
answer quite certain, but the redirect link the 'successful' password gives is
broken.

Anyone know if that's intentional?

And yes, I have 1000 other things I need to do.

